# Where is come from the "+REQUIRED_BY"



## fender0107401 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi all:

I am trying to figure out the ports' details.

I found this in a freebsd server(Unix-Center: PE860/FreeBSD, since on the vocation, no freebsd around me):


```
> cd /var/db/pkg/xscreensaver-gnome-hacks-5.08/
> ls
[color="Magenta"]+COMMENT        +CONTENTS       +DESC           +MTREE_DIRS[/color]     [color="Red"]+REQUIRED_BY[/color]
> cat +REQUIRED_BY
gnome-screensaver-2.26.0
gnome2-2.26.0
```

I downloaded the xscreensaver-gnome-hacks package from ftp://ftp8.tw.freebsd.org and extract it, the result as following:


```
> ls
[color="magenta"]+COMMENT        +DESC           [/color]bin             share
[color="magenta"]+CONTENTS       +MTREE_DIRS[/color]     man
```

bin share man: this is binary or script and doc.

+COMMENT +DESC +CONTENTS +MTREE_DIRS: this is what I found in /var/db/pkg/xscreensaver-gnome-hacks-5.08/.

But, I did't found +REQUIRED_BY. 

I think the "+REQUIRED_BY" is added or created when gnome-screensaver-2.26.0 or gnome2-2.26.0 is installed.

Then, I downloaded gnome-screensaver which requires xsreensaver-gnome-hacks and extrat it, but I didn't found anything about the +REQUIRED_BY or the dependency setting.

So, I ask this question here. :e


----------



## phoenix (Feb 15, 2010)

For all the details on how the ports tree works, read the ports(7) man page, and the Porter's Handbook.

Specifically, the +REQUIRED_BY file lists the ports that depend on this port.  It's created by/edited by the ports that depend on it, or by ports management tools like ports-mgmt/portupgrade or ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## fender0107401 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks you a lot. :e


----------

